# On line CCW class



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

Anyone have any thoughts or recommendations about on line CCW class?


----------



## Tyler8866 (Oct 6, 2016)

No way there are way to many irresponsible people that need the class work and for someone to answer questions.


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

Effective September 1st, we Texans can do the classroom portion of the LTC online as well as renewal. We still need to do the range portion with a certified instructor.


----------

